

Uber may have been hacked - hodgesmr
http://bgr.com/2015/05/04/uber-username-and-password-change/

======
striking
In the linked Motherboard report ([http://motherboard.vice.com/read/more-uber-
accounts-have-bee...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/more-uber-accounts-
have-been-hacked-this-time-in-the-united-states)), the user stated that "the
credentials she used for Uber were the same as the ones she had used on other
services."

Basically, someone bought a bunch of credentials for other services and tested
them with Uber. Nothing to do with Uber, just stupid users.

